# SB&G Co Amber beer bottle  Hoping to get a little info



## bonepicker (Nov 19, 2018)

I dug this Sunday.  I believe it is a Streator Bottling & Glass Co, Illinois.  
I read Streator was a pretty common bottling co, and was circa 1881-1905.  Im Guessing its a beer bottle.
Can anyone give me any info on this bottle, such as date, type, etc.  
The shape is a bit different from the other amber SB&G's I was seeing pictured online.
Was also wondering why it has a push in the shoulder.
Thanks


----------



## blobbottlebob (Nov 20, 2018)

Hey Bone. 
Welcome. It is a cool bottle. From my experience, SB&GCo often have a date on the hub. Just a small number like 98 at the base. That might help date it. 
My guess is a beer too, like a porter but it might not be. If it is a beer, then that indent is a flaw like improper forming of the glass. If it is a crazy wine bottle, then that may be intentional. Best of luck out there.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Nov 20, 2018)

Bottle may have been tossed in a fire, causing the glass to deform slightly. 
I feel like I saw this same bottle with a malt label on it from the very early 1900s or very late 1890s, but I can't quite remember whose label!


----------

